# HP Colour LaserJet 2600n wireless networking



## scotty0409 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi there, new to the forum.

I have a HP LaserJet 2600n (the one with the printer server), and I have it connected to my Vista desktop via ethernet cable through the Netgear router; it is working using the XP driver as the Vista driver will not be available until June 07.

I have a few laptops in the house, all on XP SP2. I was wondering if it would be possible for this printer to work with the laptops wirelessly. The most used laptop is a Toshiba Satellite Pro (which obviously uses ConfigFree for LAN connections), but I don't seem to be able to get it to recognise the printer. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Any computer connected to the router (wireless or ethernet) should be able to use the networked printer. Did you follow the installation instructions? For the HP LaserJet 1022n you run the setup from the installation CD and choose "network printer" at the proper time; I suspect the procedure is similar for your 2600n printer.


----------



## scotty0409 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

The installation simply consisted of installing the driver, but in networking and printer options printer sharing is switched on for this printer.

Maybe it's because this is still using the XP driver on Vista, so I don't have as much options? I know if I try to access the HP LaserJet toolbox it says that this is not available in Vista.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You're not going to be able to use the advanced features of the printer from networked computers. You should be able to print to it, however, provided you've set up your network properly and shared the printer and installed the drivers.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"... I have it connected to my Vista desktop via ethernet cable through the Netgear router"

This is confusing. I interpreted to mean that the printer is connected to the router. DoubleHelix interpreted it to mean that the printer is connected to the Vista. If he is correct, please disregard my previous post.

I'm guessing that he is correct because your last post said, "... printer sharing is switched on ...".


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I think I may have read it wrong since it is an "n" model. Those include network adapters.

If it's connected directly to the router, you don't share the printer from your desktop or anywhere else. You just configure the printer for network printing and install the drivers on all network computers.


----------

